# Bluestone bricks .50¢/lb shipped!



## spypet

I've always admired this kind of cave stone wall background popular for cichlid tanks.










someone on ebaY is selling ideal stones for such a design really cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190163965518

of course if you have a car and live near a landscaping center, you can
get better cheaper, but if like me you live in an urban center, or no car,
this may be a great way to get stones to create multiple levels, caves
and interesting background designs. it's advisable to put foam under any
high pile of such stones to protect your tank bottom from fractures.


----------



## bigstick120

looks like slate or flag stone, most local landscape supply stores will have it much cheaper. Egg crate will work better then foam


----------

